# Wax or sealant. An Interesting Read



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Came across this link which I found made interesting reading. Its about marketing hype of waxes and sealant. See what you think.

http://blog.detailplus.com/2012/11/pain ... w.html?m=1

some further reading regarding detailing:

http://blog.detailplus.com/?m=1

Jase


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

An interesting read 

So what sealants are people using on their TT's?? I am very interested in one for my silver TT after seeing the C5 on the alloys I bought if I could get the same effect on my paintwork it would be great.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought so..just a different view I suppose.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Silicons come out not too bad :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've used AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection a lot in the past and it comes up pretty good, but tonight in prep for AitP I applied Gtechniq C2.v3 over a coating of Scholl W09 and it is really superb. [smiley=sunny.gif]

Though the real secret of any great finish is to have a smooth, blemish free surface to begin with - and that's all down to the cut/polish.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree its all in the prep..but ive also been led to believe that sealants are better for dark metallics and carnauba is better for colours such as red.
Im sure someone will correct me at some point.

Jase.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

definitely an interesting read, shame it doesnt go into the chemical make up of the waxes though as well, such as the Zymol enzymes that are employed to give a more durable finish, or the carnuba levels myth too.

It was very sealant orientated imo but thats just the writers pref.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

X5TUU said:


> definitely an interesting read, shame it doesnt go into the chemical make up of the waxes though as well, such as the Zymol enzymes that are employed to give a more durable finish, or the carnuba levels myth too.
> 
> It was very sealant orientated imo but thats just the writers pref.


Yeah I agree, it does appear that the author prefers sealants. If im honest I do too. I always seem to end up with a black car for some reason and more often than not, a metallic type at that. I just use synthetic car products for ease of use and decent and quick results. Now and again I try out some carnauba based product, but never really happy with the finish. Just seems a little dull some how, whereas with synthetic sealants I can get a more sharper crisper look or effect. 
I've been given some AM Details sealant to try out hopefully get a layer or two on before aitp tomorrow. Finger's crossed for the weather.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The subject on glass/window cleaning in the second link got me..sheez I'd never get finished if I went that deep into it.


----------

